# Space Wolves



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Everyone's favourite Space Puppies are apparently on their way as the next 40K codex following Imperial Guard this May. Current rumours:

Release date -


radical_psyker said:


> 100% certain the Space Wolves book has already been re-written.
> 99% certain it will be released between Aug and Nov 2009.
> 80% certain it will be released between Sep and Oct 2009.


Most likely seen in September at UK Games Day 2009, released in October.

Rules - 


Shadowphrakt said:


> -If drop pods are taken, the whole army must take them.
> 
> -Bjorn the Fellhanded has AV14 on all sides, better stats.
> 
> ...


_(Updated with small changes)_

As a small observation, when at WHW recently for a usual visit, I noticed that all recent rumoured armies were missing from the Citadel Miniature Hall cabinets - no IG, no Beasts of Chaos, no Skaven, no Space Wolves... Make of that what you will...

From BoLS:


> Whispers on the wind tell us the following:
> Space Wolves have two new main sets planned:
> -Wolf Guard in Terminator armour.
> -Plastic Long Fangs set.
> ...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

In addition - BoLS seem to think we may see a Australian release in October. I think we'll see them at Games Day in September, so that makes sense. In fact, it's expected.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

More from Warseer!



M4V3R!CK said:


> Seems to me that alot of these rumors are Borderline "Fantasy" style, a Lord riding on a giant wolf seems like a Khorne Lord on a Juggernaught or something along those lines.
> 
> well, seeing as how i get to dip my hands into the Rumor Mill here in the fridgid territories of Southern Ontario and since I've kept my ear to the ground and my hand on the "grain o' salt" button for some time now, i'll let you all know what I have heard, and go ahead and call me out if you think its crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

More tidbits pilfered from WS.



Drakon said:


> Heard a few rumours that want to see if other people have heard them too. My source is a reliable source but you can take it as a grain of salt or whatever.
> 
> Pretty much was told that:
> 
> ...


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I found this conversation on the SWC forum, tastey tidbits from Brimstone of WS fame! B) 



Brimstone said:


> wookie2533 said:
> 
> 
> > just wondering HG how do you make the lightning claws if you don't mind divulging or if you can give me a link to how to do it
> ...





Brimstone said:


> metaal said:
> 
> 
> > That is why we have a tutorial for the flayed hands for Necrons
> ...





Brimstone said:


> Geifer said:
> 
> 
> > Hints, subtlety, obscurity, all these things are ill placed on a Space Wolves forum.
> ...





Grimmaw said:


> oh so either lightning claws are gonna get a wolfy name like Wolfs Claw or something
> or were gonna get summink special


So it looks like Lightning Claws will get some sort of Special rules treatment in the New Space Wolf Codex. The anticipation for the new SW Codex is killing me!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

New stuff from B&C, confirming the Wolf riding HQ.



Insane Psychopath said:


> DragonPup said:
> 
> 
> > soonerhef said:
> ...


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the current round up of rumors that we have so far. 7/8

The Space Wolf codex has an October release date.

LC's are called Wolf Claws in the new codex, you can choose to either re-roll to hit or to wound.

Canis Wolfborn is the new SW SC; He's riding a very big wolf in a not so weird way as that sounds. Let just say those bloodcrushers look like grots!!! New from WS; Also Canis is power armoured and has 2 wolf claws. The wolf has some cybernetic bits on it. Its size may have been exaggerated a little it's just a bit bigger than a Juggernaut. IIRC taking Canis also allows you to take two cav choices, 1 can be SW mounted on wolves, the other is just wolves. 

Njal Stormcaller returns to the Codex with a new model, holding a gnarled staff out before him.

There will be 2 main plastic kits, however 1 of them can be used to make pretty much every SW troop choice by combining the oooodles of spares on the sprues with normal vanilla marines kits (e.g. a box of devastators plus the extra from the sprues will make your Longfangs. IIRC there are around 30+ heads on the sprue!!! there may also be a special vehicle, but I'm not sure if it's a complete kit or if there will be an upgrade sprue to add to the existing kit.


There's also a funky new way of kitting out your characters, it is similar to the Vampiric Powers used by WFB VC, but IMO much more fitting for SW, and very fluffy, in fact it is IMO one of the best ideas GW have had in ages. I'm not going to say any more on this as it will spoil the surprise."

Space Wolves gain access to an Assault Cannon Land Raider variant.

The current options for jump packs are going to change.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

BTW Jump Pack marines are called "Skyriders" in SW Codex, according to Hastings at WS.

Edit:

More from Hastings on upgrading your heroes! 



> You choose "sagas" for your characters, perhaps someone with Saga of the monster killer (I made that name up by the way) may be better at killing monsters (high strength things) in some way, although there could be drawbacks to this as he may need to kill so many of such things per game to continue his saga......


----------

